# Looking for a Furry Con Art Agent - You Will Get Paid! :3



## Kamilya (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm looking for one or more people who meets All of the following qualifications!

1. You must be a regular con-goer, and attend no less than 1 con every year!
2. You must have a dealers table or artist alley table at these cons.
3. You must have 2 years or 2 cons worth experience selling your own art or craft offline/at cons, minimum.
4. I'm looking for someone who goes to well known cons, basically anything the average furry could name off hand.

How much will I get paid? 20%. If I make $50, you get $10, if I make $1,000, you get $200, etc. However, if the money you bring in for me is under $50, after paypal taxes, you will not get paid anything, if you have experience selling you will know your selling strenght and will have No problem reaching this goal!

When do I start? As soon as this Fall!

How often will you use me personally? As often as you will let me! If you are good at this, I'd gladly work together pretty constantly!

What will I be selling for you? Badges. Black and white, medium/large headshot badges, as shown on my userpage. They are Name-Your-Own-Price, the buyer must pay at least $1, to get one, and at least $15 to have it mailed to them, with no extra cost to ship added. I am not promoting any other items, if they ask, just tell them to ask ME later.

What else do I need to do? I will send you a small stand and business cards at my expenese, and you are to mail it back to me ASAP after the con at your expense. It shouldn't take up more than 1 sq. ft. on your table, and it must be up and visible at all times.

What if I don't live in the U.S., like you do? No problem, in fact, that's just as good, if not better, that is is spread out like that.

How do we work out the payments? You direct the commissioners to my business cards with all my info, make sure they take one, and ALWAYS take their e-mail address down. Compile them and e-mail or note me ALL the e-mail addresses, absolutely correct spelling is vital, every penny I lose is money You lose, too! Taking down and keeping character names matched with the e-mail addresses is encouraged!

Trust issues? You will NOT be taking any cash/payments on the spot from people who commission ME, I Will ask the commissions if they were asked to pay at the con for one of my badges, if I get word that you were doing so then you will recieve NO money and will not ever be worked with again, I do not tolerate dishonesty. In return, I will not keep any money from you, so you will want to work with me again, I as I am looking for regulars, once every commissions pays I will show you how much it added up to, by copying that portion of my paypal page, then divide out your percentage and paypal it to you, or send you a check or money order if you can not accept paypal.

Any questions? If you ask me ANYthing I have already fully covered, I won't reply to you, if you don't read this whole post you are not what I'm looking for anyways. Otherwise reply here or send me a note on my userpage.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

Can we get a sample of your art/style/finished product so we can gauge their relative market value?


----------



## Kamilya (Aug 6, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Can we get a sample of your art/style/finished product so we can gauge their relative market value?


 
Certainly! Here are some examples; http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4258119
Go to the main page to view dozens of other current examples.
The regular price is approx. $20-25 depending on detail, but now my finacial situation has lead me to allow the commissioner to pick the price, it simply brings in more overall money.


----------

